#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  20 января буддийская монахиня в Минске

## Пема Ванчук

20 января в Минске, в "Чайном домике будды" на Партизанском проспекте 52, в 18:00 вечера состоится встреча с Ани Тензин Лхадзе (в миру- Татьяна Гредель). Подробная информация о мероприятии и координаты организаторов- в группе ВК.



Интервью Ани Тензин Лхадзэ 
:
http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/6403/

https://extremal.by/2015/11/20/buddi...za-domrachevu/

----------

Алик (19.01.2017), Анна А (19.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2017), Гошка (19.01.2017)

----------


## Анна А

> 20 января в Минске, в "Чайном домике будды" на Партизанском проспекте 52, в 18:00 вечера состоится встреча с Ани Тензин Лхадзе (в миру- Татьяна Гредель). Подробная информация о мероприятии и координаты организаторов- в группе ВК.
> Интервью Ани Тензин Лхадзэ 
> :
> http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/6403/
> 
> https://extremal.by/2015/11/20/buddi...za-domrachevu/


Добавлю, что встреча закончится в 22.00. Если будут иногородние, то можно переночевать у меня.

----------

Кеин (21.01.2017), Пема Ванчук (19.01.2017)

----------

